# Mystery chicken



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,
Yesterday I bought this pullet because I wanted a hen that would lay blue eggs,I was told it was an araucana but the pics I've seen on here and other websites look nothing like this strange looking thing!..it doesn't really matter what breed it is as it lays lovely blue eggs which is what I wanted...but I am curious!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

hmmm looks almost like a black australorp although it has that little feather crest on its head, but they lay brown eggs.


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

I was shown an egg allegedly laid by her and it was pastel blue,she's not laid again since she came home but I guess the proof will be when she starts laying
Thanks for the info,much appreciated.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Easter Egger mix... Chickens can be various colors and they lay, green, blue, or even pinkish colored eggs, & slightly different shades of those colors. The EE is often called an Aracauna, and the True Araucana is rare.. It's actually rump less, rounded rump, no predominant tail feathers.. I have 3 EE and only 1 of the 3 is even close to an Aracauna, I'll post a pic of Mary.. 

Cogburn


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

She is a black Araucana , lovely blue/green eggs soon .


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Soooo....based on what you all have said, I'm thinking Violet is maybe an Araucana and not an Ameracauna? She has almost no tail feathers while the other two sold as Ameracaunas are developing some pretty nice ones. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

yes the true arucanas are missing the last vertebrea and must be rumpless...no tail feathers. The EE's and americanas are the everday version that lay the blue or green or pink eggs.


----------



## redneckwildman (Aug 26, 2012)

oakwood said:


> She is a black Araucana , lovely blue/green eggs soon .


^^^^^^^^^^^^I'd bet money on that answer^^^^^^^^^^
Looks right to me.


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys,I hope she is an Araucana..I'll post when she lays her first egg and that should solve the mystery!


----------

